# SGH-I717UCLE2 "Official" Leak



## designgears (Jul 14, 2011)

*SGH-I717UCLE2 "Official" Leak*
*WARNING: This is an untested leak and it contains bootloaders, rootzwiki and its staff are not responsible for your actions*.

*Thanks to our anonymous source for another great leak!!*

*Download*
_(torrent, *don't mirror the file*, *link to this post not the file*, 74A55FA71D15964F9EC9E9489B34DE4E)_

*Build.prop*


> # begin build properties
> # autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
> ro.build.id=IMM76D
> ro.build.display.id=IMM76D.UCLE2
> ...


----------



## tucinco (May 21, 2012)

have someone else try this room ? is this better Saurom on XDA forum ???


----------



## Sam_the_Ram (May 16, 2012)

Yeah, it's way better than Saurom. They really did a good job with this one. I had previously flashed the UCLD3 version and it is awesome but this version is definitely worth flashing.


----------



## tucinco (May 21, 2012)

can u try instagram in this room ? thanks


----------



## Sam_the_Ram (May 16, 2012)

Still running strong


----------



## strykyr (May 23, 2012)

How does this compare to LD3? I'm running that one right now. If no significant improvements I'll stay where I am until official comes out.


----------



## IshKen (Jan 21, 2012)

Is this leak rooted? I'm asking, because I can't find the full ROM stock, rooted and deodexed without being debloated. I know there are a lot of things missing if a ROM goes from 1GB to 591MB.

I just like doing the debloating personally. It is like Zen meditation.


----------



## Sam_the_Ram (May 16, 2012)

From my own personal experience the radio seems to work better. The differences aren't HUGE but the overall experience is better. Seems to be faster and snappier. As for the bloatware, it is chock-full of it. Not a problem however if you use titanium backup to remove it.


----------



## strykyr (May 23, 2012)

Already installed it....


----------



## tucinco (May 21, 2012)

some one notice that room drain so much battery out ...







, lemme calculate it, it took 1% / 3 or 4 minute.







(((


----------



## KnghtRyd3r (May 25, 2012)

Installed yesterday and runs great. I charged overnight in the wall and it never got to 100%







I am running in Power Saving mode and see if it make it better...not much slowdown right now but at least the battery is charging again.


----------



## KnghtRyd3r (May 25, 2012)

tucinco said:


> can u try instagram in this room ? thanks


Instagram is working for me on this rom.


----------



## peixoto (Jun 1, 2012)

Good afternoon, I live in Brazil and would like to change the language to Portuguese from my i-717. Could anyone help me? Peixoto.


----------



## Marshall33 (Nov 23, 2011)

do yo have to install gapps with this and if so where do you get them? thanks.


----------



## Integra93_4 (Jun 12, 2012)

is this a rooted leak? I want the one that's not rootted since my company won't allow me to have company's mail if it's rooted. Also does this leak have touchwiz 5.0?

Thank in advance,

Joe


----------

